# Can Plastisol do this?



## ChrisAdam (Mar 21, 2009)

We're having good success with JPSS and some opaque transfers on tees, hats,aprons and totes. But now I have a client requesting a "look" I have never done before.
She is interested in a black cooking apron with a 3 color graphic - white, red and the third being a metallic copper. 
It would not lend itself to a sheet-transfer type of job. So, is plastisol the answer with an order of about 25 aprons to start with?
Any other suggestions?
Thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

plastisol would work, depending on the copper look that is needed, or the other option would be heat applied vinyl, again depending on what the copper needs to look like. the other thing is how detailed the imprint is, if it is really detailed heat applied vinyl may not work.


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

plastisol can do white and red. you might consider using foil for the copper, especially if you really want it to look like shiny copper. do you have copy of the image to be applied? that would help.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Foil was my first thought also, plus it would really pop. Metallic copper would be my second choice. Both are possible with plastisol transfers.


----------

